# Nuggets, Rockets, 76ers agree to three-way trade



## Sean

Nuggets, Rockets, 76ers agree to three-way trade
Dec 18, 7:41 PM (ET)
By CHRIS SHERIDAN
The Nuggets, Rockets and 76ers agreed to a three-way trade Wednesday that sends James Posey to Houston, Kenny Thomas to Philadelphia and Mark Bryant and Art Long to Denver, The Associated Press learned. 

The three teams were to announce the trade later Wednesday night, according to two basketball sources with knowledge of the deal who spoke on condition of anonymity. 

Denver also gets a first-round draft choice from Philadelphia and a second-round pick from the Rockets. 

Posey was second on the Nuggets in scoring, averaging 14.1 points. He will give the Rockets another offensive player to complement Steve Francis, Cuttino Motley and Yao Ming. 

The 76ers upgraded their talent at the power forward spot, where Bryant and Long were receiving little playing time.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/12182002/v7153.html


----------



## Shadows

*3 Way TRADE just announced*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20021218/ap-three-waytrade.html

The Nuggets, Rockets and 76ers agreed to a three-way trade Wednesday that sends James Posey to Houston, Kenny Thomas to Philadelphia and Mark Bryant and Art Long to Denver, The Associated Press learned.

Threads all merged By Shadows


----------



## Wiggum

I heard about that on NBA TV. Denver is going to be PITIFUL now...


----------



## HKF

*Trade (Just announced on ESPN)*

ESPN just announced 

Houston gets James Posey
Philly gets Kenny Thomas
Denver gets Art Long and Mark Bryant.

This is a great trade for Denver. They get rid of Posey's contract and next year, they won't have Bryant, Long, Blount, Harvey or Howard.

In a few years. It will be

C - Olowakandi
PF - Hilario 
SG/SF- Skita (as he fills out)
SG - Savovic, Yarborough
PG - ???? (LBJ)

Bench
White 

Their either going to get Lebron or Darko, man Kiki is a genius. He will lose about 8 bad contracts since he took over 2 years ago.


----------



## LionsFan01

This is great for the Rockets. It gives them another scoring threat to go along with Francis and Mobley. This team could be great with this lineup:

PG Steve Francis
SG Cuttino Mobley
SF James Posey
PF Maurice Taylor
C Yao Ming


----------



## RiSInG

And what's the bussines for 76ers???

Houston is the most improved team with this trade,thought...


----------



## superdave

Wow, this is great for the Rockets. Posey is the wing defender this team needs.

Denver?!!! They were already horrible, now they're getting worse. Sickening. Its all about lotto balls for these jokers.



VD


----------



## Ghost

man this is bad for my fantsey basketball team.


----------



## MikeDC

Denver's going to suck even more.

This looks like a good trade from both the Rockets and Sixer's perspectives though.

The Rockets get a good swing man who can defend and the Sixers trade two bums for a guy who's young, has a good contract, and can actually play.


----------



## JNice

Man, Denver is really tanking it. This team is going to be real bad for awhile, even if they get LeBron, they are still gonna suck for 4 or 5 years.

At least Posey had a little talent and athleticism now.


----------



## DaBullz

*OT: First post-Dec. 15 trade*

I post this here because we fans may wonder if there's a trade in the Bulls' near future.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20021218/ap-three-waytrade.html

The Nuggets, Rockets and 76ers agreed to a three-way trade Wednesday that sends James Posey to Houston, Kenny Thomas to Philadelphia and Mark Bryant and Art Long to Denver. 

Denver also gets a future first-round draft choice from Philadelphia and a second-round pick from the Rockets. Posey was second on the Nuggets in scoring, averaging 14.1 points. He will give the Rockets another offensive player to complement Steve Francis, Cuttino Motley and Yao Ming.


----------



## Tri_N

If they're the worst team in this league, chances are that they won't get L. James. History had shown that the worst team never get the first pick. The Nuggets is really tanking it but that's why there's the lottery. They're going to learn it the hard way like the Celtics that you'll get screwed either way.


----------



## NugzFan

lol. you guys are silly.

yeah we sucked...we will suck more.

but fact is we werent winning with posey. we wont win without him. nothing changed.

except we get the extra picks. we lose nothing but gain a little. nothign wrong with that. our cap space is unchanged.

and even though the worst team never picks first, can someone explain how it would be better to be, say, the 3rd worst team instead? id love to hear that.


----------



## ryzmah

I guess the nuggets weren't losing enough games.


----------



## MikeDC

*Semi-OT: James Posey traded for two nobodies*

OK, I'm looking at this and thinking this is damn ridiculous. Posey is not a great shooter, but he's athletic, a very good defender, and has a good contract. And Denver gave him away for garbage.

We could have gotten him and he could have helped us.


----------



## Wynn

Depending on when that draft pick from Philly is, it could be worth a lot. Think they might also be looking to free up time for Tskitshvili? In the hunt for LeBron? They should be about $20 million under the cap and stoked with young talent for a pretty good FA summer.

Let's hope they planned this out better than did the Bulls...... ;-)


----------



## hunterb14

Great trade for the rockets. We get rid of Thomas( we already have Taylor and Griffin) and we get James Posey in return.

This is great

Go Rockets!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF

*This is the last time, I'm going to judge the trade till I catch my flight*

The Denver trade can't be addressed this year. It looks like Denver will have three first round draft picks this year. Kiki has said that he wants to run in TWO years, so he is clearing shots for players of his. Don't be surprised to see someone take on Juwan Howard's contract, and give Denver some picks, because Denver doesn't want any bad contracts.

Let's just look at Denver from a different prespective. Bulls fans complain that the kids don't get enough minutes, but the Twin Toddlers also don't get enough touches. In Denver, they should be giving Hilario touches, and Skita and Rdoney White will get much more playing time to develop now. Posey shot too much and shot a horrible percentage. He can probably help the Rockets however. 

Now think about Denver this way.

Say they can the #2, #18, #21 picks in the draft

What if the get Darko, do they still want Kandi or do they develop Darko and Skita as bookend Euro forwards with Nene as the center. I like that idea a lot.

what if Dwyane Wade slips to #18, and they can get a very underrated and highly athletic Wade to come to Denver and run with them.

with the 21st pick they would choose a PG. Either a Marcus Banks or Marcus Moore (West Coast guys who are extremely underrated). 

Then they will have high second round picks as well. They might get a quality senior from that pick as well

With the cap room, the only player I want on a team that runs a lot is Andre Miller, because Kidd won't come to Denver and Miller and Kandi aint coming because Kandi sucks anyway and it would only hurt the Nugz.

Now if the Coach plays the young kids the rest of the year and gets them on the strength program they will be able to be solid if they can run that style like Dallas.

A likely scenario for Denver (next year):
C-HILARIO
PF- DARKO MILICIC
SF- SKITA
SG- DWYANE WADE
PG - ANDRE MILLER

BENCH
C-BLOUNT (hopefully he is gone)
PF- resign Harvey 
SF- SAVOVIC
SG - YARBOROUGH
PG- BANKS or MOORE

Not a bad team if the frontcourt lives up to Potential. The only difference is, it is foreign potential. So bash me for defending Kiki. 

:angel:


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> I guess the nuggets weren't losing enough games.


lol


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Semi-OT: James Posey traded for two nobodies*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I'm looking at this and thinking this is damn ridiculous. Posey is not a great shooter, but he's athletic, a very good defender, and has a good contract. And Denver gave him away for garbage.
> 
> We could have gotten him and he could have helped us.


basically we wanted a first rounder. if you could give us that and not hurt our cap space, i bet there could have been a deal made.


----------



## rynobot

Lebron could flourish with playes like Nene, Skita, Kandi, and Andre Miler around him.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: This is the last time, I'm going to judge the trade till I catch my flight*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The Denver trade can't be addressed this year. It looks like Denver will have three first round draft picks this year. Kiki has said that he wants to run in TWO years, so he is clearing shots for players of his. Don't be surprised to see someone take on Juwan Howard's contract, and give Denver some picks, because Denver doesn't want any bad contracts.
> 
> Let's just look at Denver from a different prespective. Bulls fans complain that the kids don't get enough minutes, but the Twin Toddlers also don't get enough touches. In Denver, they should be giving Hilario touches, and Skita and Rdoney White will get much more playing time to develop now. Posey shot too much and shot a horrible percentage. He can probably help the Rockets however.
> 
> Now think about Denver this way.
> 
> Say they can the #2, #18, #21 picks in the draft
> 
> What if the get Darko, do they still want Kandi or do they develop Darko and Skita as bookend Euro forwards with Nene as the center. I like that idea a lot.
> 
> what if Dwyane Wade slips to #18, and they can get a very underrated and highly athletic Wade to come to Denver and run with them.
> 
> with the 21st pick they would choose a PG. Either a Marcus Banks or Marcus Moore (West Coast guys who are extremely underrated).
> 
> Then they will have high second round picks as well. They might get a quality senior from that pick as well
> 
> With the cap room, the only player I want on a team that runs a lot is Andre Miller, because Kidd won't come to Denver and Miller and Kandi aint coming because Kandi sucks anyway and it would only hurt the Nugz.
> 
> Now if the Coach plays the young kids the rest of the year and gets them on the strength program they will be able to be solid if they can run that style like Dallas.
> 
> A likely scenario for Denver (next year):
> C-HILARIO
> PF- DARKO MILICIC
> SF- SKITA
> SG- DWYANE WADE
> PG - ANDRE MILLER
> 
> BENCH
> C-BLOUNT (hopefully he is gone)
> PF- resign Harvey
> SF- SAVOVIC
> SG - YARBOROUGH
> PG- BANKS or MOORE
> 
> Not a bad team if the frontcourt lives up to Potential. The only difference is, it is foreign potential. So bash me for defending Kiki.
> 
> :angel:


Where's White????


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: This is the last time, I'm going to judge the trade till I catch my flight*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The Denver trade can't be addressed this year. It looks like Denver will have three first round draft picks this year. Kiki has said that he wants to run in TWO years, so he is clearing shots for players of his. Don't be surprised to see someone take on Juwan Howard's contract, and give Denver some picks, because Denver doesn't want any bad contracts.
> 
> Let's just look at Denver from a different prespective. Bulls fans complain that the kids don't get enough minutes, but the Twin Toddlers also don't get enough touches. In Denver, they should be giving Hilario touches, and Skita and Rdoney White will get much more playing time to develop now. Posey shot too much and shot a horrible percentage. He can probably help the Rockets however.
> 
> Now think about Denver this way.
> 
> Say they can the #2, #18, #21 picks in the draft
> 
> What if the get Darko, do they still want Kandi or do they develop Darko and Skita as bookend Euro forwards with Nene as the center. I like that idea a lot.
> 
> what if Dwyane Wade slips to #18, and they can get a very underrated and highly athletic Wade to come to Denver and run with them.
> 
> with the 21st pick they would choose a PG. Either a Marcus Banks or Marcus Moore (West Coast guys who are extremely underrated).
> 
> Then they will have high second round picks as well. They might get a quality senior from that pick as well
> 
> With the cap room, the only player I want on a team that runs a lot is Andre Miller, because Kidd won't come to Denver and Miller and Kandi aint coming because Kandi sucks anyway and it would only hurt the Nugz.
> 
> Now if the Coach plays the young kids the rest of the year and gets them on the strength program they will be able to be solid if they can run that style like Dallas.
> 
> A likely scenario for Denver (next year):
> C-HILARIO
> PF- DARKO MILICIC
> SF- SKITA
> SG- DWYANE WADE
> PG - ANDRE MILLER
> 
> BENCH
> C-BLOUNT (hopefully he is gone)
> PF- resign Harvey
> SF- SAVOVIC
> SG - YARBOROUGH
> PG- BANKS or MOORE
> 
> Not a bad team if the frontcourt lives up to Potential. The only difference is, it is foreign potential. So bash me for defending Kiki.
> 
> :angel:


good stuff! i do like kandi somewhat though and if we get him thats really good. id prefer arenas, rip and stack but miller and kandi are cool.

also we wont get the philly pick til 2005 and the clips pick until 2004 at the earliest (which is ok...why waste cap space. we are young enough)


----------



## HKF

don't you have detriots pick


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Re: This is the last time, I'm going to judge the trade till I catch my flight*

Moved to Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors--BEEZ


----------



## Shadows

Moved back to NBA 

Shadows


----------



## LoaKhoet

*Re: Semi-OT: James Posey traded for two nobodies*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I'm looking at this and thinking this is damn ridiculous. Posey is not a great shooter, but he's athletic, a very good defender, and has a good contract. And Denver gave him away for garbage.
> 
> We could have gotten him and he could have helped us.


They got 2 draft picks.


----------



## Tri_N

This is the same taken from Krause plan. The Nuggets are going to learn the hard way that it's going to be hard developing young talent when you keep losing. Losing brought out the worst in everyone. They will learn just as the Bulls had learned.


----------



## rynobot

Who thinks the Nuggets should change there team name to the Nugzs?


----------



## HKF

this is not Chicago's plan. Kiki is starting from scratch from terrible contracts and a losing team. Chicago had a championship team that was going to be destructed anyway, no matter what people say. Kiki wasn't winning with Lafrentz and Van Exel. The only difference is that Kiki isn't going to sign someone like Eddie RObinson to a big contract. He has production over potential for all non-draft picks


----------



## Wishbone

I think so far Kiki is doing a pretty good job.

tanking the season or no... LeBron or no... the Nuggets are in position to become very good in the near future.

like Chicago, the Nuggets are going to build with two YOUNG big men with the talent to become top 20 players. it's a pretty good theory, on paper. like Chicago, both teams need to get their guys some seasoning, and a little bit of perimiter defense wouldn't hurt either.

now, losing Posey doesn't look like the best move... but getting time for Skita and Rodney White on court will help in the long run. the Nuggets are still going to need a stud PG or SG to really round out that lineup (yeah, that's probably why their thinking LeBron) - but even if they don't get THE guy they'd want, there's no reason to believe they won't get somebody who'll run the offense.

it's a few years away, but I think the Nuggets can and will be a solid team -- with the possibility of legit championship contention


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> don't you have detriots pick


no, we have a future clips pick and a future philly pick now.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> This is the same taken from Krause plan. The Nuggets are going to learn the hard way that it's going to be hard developing young talent when you keep losing. Losing brought out the worst in everyone. They will learn just as the Bulls had learned.


cept we have a real GM running the show and a much more attractive situation than the bulls had 2-3 years ago.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Who thinks the Nuggets should change there team name to the Nugzs?


i do. dont wanna brag, i was using NugzFan before i heard it anywhere else. espn stole it from me!


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> this is not Chicago's plan. Kiki is starting from scratch from terrible contracts and a losing team. Chicago had a championship team that was going to be destructed anyway, no matter what people say. Kiki wasn't winning with Lafrentz and Van Exel. The only difference is that Kiki isn't going to sign someone like Eddie RObinson to a big contract. He has production over potential for all non-draft picks


bingo!


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> I think so far Kiki is doing a pretty good job.
> 
> tanking the season or no... LeBron or no... the Nuggets are in position to become very good in the near future.
> 
> like Chicago, the Nuggets are going to build with two YOUNG big men with the talent to become top 20 players. it's a pretty good theory, on paper. like Chicago, both teams need to get their guys some seasoning, and a little bit of perimiter defense wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> now, losing Posey doesn't look like the best move... but getting time for Skita and Rodney White on court will help in the long run. the Nuggets are still going to need a stud PG or SG to really round out that lineup (yeah, that's probably why their thinking LeBron) - but even if they don't get THE guy they'd want, there's no reason to believe they won't get somebody who'll run the offense.
> 
> it's a few years away, but I think the Nuggets can and will be a solid team -- with the possibility of legit championship contention


the way i see it...we sucked with posey, we will suck without him. but this way we get a future first and like you said, more pt for the kids (which is great).

look at tonight...we hung with the best team in the league and only lost by 5! amazing! skita, nene and white all had great games too!


----------



## HKF

Denver cannot I repeat cannot sign Olowakandi for any more than 3 years and no more thand 5 million. This guy is a super bust and he doesn't care about b-ball. His tall but lucked into the NBA and it will be bad if Denver signs him, because he won't come to play every night. Let Miami and Riley have him.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Denver cannot I repeat cannot sign Olowakandi for any more than 3 years and no more thand 5 million. This guy is a super bust and he doesn't care about b-ball. His tall but lucked into the NBA and it will be bad if Denver signs him, because he won't come to play every night. Let Miami and Riley have him.


its up to kiki and co. i trust him. he wont just give the money to anyone.


----------



## RollWithEm

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> This is great for the Rockets. It gives them another scoring threat to go along with Francis and Mobley. This team could be great with this lineup:
> 
> PG Steve Francis
> SG Cuttino Mobley
> SF James Posey
> PF Maurice Taylor
> C Yao Ming


Mo over Eddie Griffin? Did you catch that game tonight?


----------



## Kneepad

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> If they're the worst team in this league, chances are that they won't get L. James. History had shown that the worst team never get the first pick. The Nuggets is really tanking it but that's why there's the lottery. They're going to learn it the hard way like the Celtics that you'll get screwed either way.


Don't know how serious you were with this comment, but it isn't true. Probability has nothing to do with past history. The team with the worst record _always_ has the best chance of getting the #1 pick, no matter what has happened in the past. It's like if you flipped a coin 50 times and came up with 50 heads in a row-- the odds of the 51st flip being heads or tails is still 50/50.


----------



## hogey11

Wow, my respect for Kiki keeps going up and up.

My initial reaction to this trade was "What was Kiki THINKING?!?!?" but now i realize what he has done. Posey is a restricted free agent and will be asking 4-6 million for his services next year. Chances are, someone will offer him that because of the forementioned reasons (good defender, can score and run). Denver will be looking for big ticket free agents this summer, no doubt about that. They gave up (arguably) their best player for two veterans and draft picks. Come next september, they would have had nothing, as it would have been hard to give Posey the money he wants and keep their plans intact. In other words, they gained some value in the first and second round pick, for nothing at all. They have no desire to be a 25-30 win team this season, and getting rid of Posey only opens up playing time for Skita (who is getting VERY little burn) and Rodney White, who can be huge contributers in the future.

This trade is just adding to the great moves that Kiki has put together. The Rodney White trade was incredible, and in hindsight, the Juwan Howard trade is even looking good. However, this all hangs in the balance of who Kiki can convince to play with his team. He has the power of the almighty dollar at his disposal, as his payroll next year will be close, if not under, 20 million dollars. That leaves him with the possibility of signing 2 maximum contracts, a mid-level exception and inking his high draft pick as well. If he can get maximum contract players, Denver will look VERY good in a couple years.

The idea of tanking is good for the nuggets. I do not care if history has shown the worst team never gets the top pick, it all lies on probability, as mentioned by Kneepad. All it is is a perception bias. When it comes down to it, taking last place gives you a 5% better chance of landing number one, and when taken into context, it really is a 20% better chance (20% compared to 25% is a 20% jump if you dont get the math...). I would take a 20% leap no matter what the circumstances, and if you wouldnt, you are just not very smart. 

Look out for Denver in the future. They have a wealth of draft picks, very good young players in White, Skita (still a project), and Hilario, and still have Camby in the wings (is his contract up this year?!?), who regardless of his injury proneness, is still an above average center. Kiki is doing much what Miami is doing, but have better contracts, better young talent, and a GREAT Gm. I now wonder what he has up his sleeve next (kiki that is...). Will he attempt to move Howard to a team with cap problems? For some reason, i doubt that TWO big name free agents will be coming this way in the summer, but who knows, if they do they will be better off for it. Trading Juwan for a bad contract is not looking like a good idea, as the definition of a bad contract is somebody who is not worth the money they are getting. All in all, Kiki amazes me again and again, and i look forward to the nuggets future.


----------



## cas

The rockets easily benefit the most out of this trade. There was a logjam at the PF position (Maurice, KT, Griffin) and we're stuck with Glen Rice starting at SF every game. So now we get rid of KT and bring in a good scorer and defender.

PG: Francis / Moochie
SG: Mobley / Hawkins 
SF: Posey / Rice / Nachbar
PF: Griffin / Taylor
C: Yao Ming / Cato

Good trade.


----------



## FatDaddy

good trade for nuggets. they need 3 more drafts. 05-06 season they are going to make the Playoffs and stay there for a long time.


----------



## JoeF

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> no, we have a future clips pick and a future philly pick now.


Philly has no 2003 to give you because they are already sending their 2003 pick to Boston to complete a previous trade. League rules require you to have a 1st round pick every other year. Unless Philly obtains another pick in a future trade you will not get a pick from Philly prior to 2005. League rules forbid it.
link to outstanding 1st round picks


----------



## LionsFan01

Didn't you guys give Detroit a 1st rounder for Rodney White???


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b>cas</b>!
> The rockets easily benefit the most out of this trade. There was a logjam at the PF position (Maurice, KT, Griffin) and we're stuck with Glen Rice starting at SF every game.
> Good trade.


Stuck with Rice? Hasn't he been playin good ball?


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Philly has no 2003 to give you because they are already sending their 2003 pick to Boston to complete a previous trade. League rules require you to have a 1st round pick every other year. Unless Philly obtains another pick in a future trade you will not get a pick from Philly prior to 2005. League rules forbid it.
> link to outstanding 1st round picks


i said future. i know we get it in 2005.

i dont want the pick now. why waste 1-2 mill in cap space on some 20-25th pick who wont play? we are young enough.

id rather wait and hope the pick gets better in 3 years...at whihc point the restrictions on the pick go down ALOT.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> Didn't you guys give Detroit a 1st rounder for Rodney White???


not ours. we gave the pistons a milwaukee pick we owned.


----------



## Tri_N

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> cept we have a real GM running the show and a much more attractive situation than the bulls had 2-3 years ago.


Much more attractive? Are you freaking kidding me? You guys are going to be the worst team in the league this year with no history. Your climate sucks like Chicago and you don't even have a fan base while the Bulls rank top in attendance every year. Don't hope to pull a Magic unless your team wins 40-45 games because that's what get the Magic Tmac and Hill. Yah, you have a real GM running. There's one thing you got to realize. None of today players are impact players except guys like Ming who had plenty of real competition at a young age. The chances are that they need development. Players don't develop when you have a losing environment. Even if the players develop, they will leave you regardless because of the losing way.


----------



## JoeF

Why cut Satterfield and not another player? They seem kind of thin at guard and loaded at forward.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> Why cut Satterfield and not another player? They seem kind of thin at guard and loaded at forward.


for every good move they make, they make a questionable one too


----------



## OZZY

*Great move by Houston*

Today Houston made the trade for James Posey, they sent Kenny Thomas in a three team trade.

I really like this move for Houston. One it gets ride of the weak defender in the lineup with Mobley and they can get a real SG for once. That will move will make the defense much improved. Also getting ride of Thomas gives more mins to Taylor and Griffin at the PF spot. Also getting Posey can be a backup if Rice goes down again and he can play SF at times. 

I did not think Houston would make the playoffs this year. But with the great play of Yao Ming and the awesome sign of good athletic defensive guard. Well they are going to be heard from in the West. Very smart move by Houston. They get a great young player and really don't lose much.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Great move by Houston*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Today Houston made the trade for James Posey, they sent Kenny Thomas in a three team trade.
> 
> I really like this move for Houston. One it gets ride of the weak defender in the lineup with Mobley and they can get a real SG for once. That will move will make the defense much improved. Also getting ride of Thomas gives more mins to Taylor and Griffin at the PF spot. Also getting Posey can be a backup if Rice goes down again and he can play SF at times.
> 
> I did not think Houston would make the playoffs this year. But with the great play of Yao Ming and the awesome sign of good athletic defensive guard. Well they are going to be heard from in the West. Very smart move by Houston. They get a great young player and really don't lose much.


i always thought posey was a sf and not a very good one at that.look for at least two players from the group of;posey,taylor,mobley and griffin to be gone before the start of next season.


----------



## HAWK23

Yea I thought he was a SF too... I figure their lineup to be:

PG-Francis
SF-Mobley
SF-Posey
PF-damn who is starting here don't remember is it Griffen or Taylor or Rice?
C-Ming


----------



## Ghost

i think it's taylor


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> Why cut Satterfield and not another player? They seem kind of thin at guard and loaded at forward.



cuz satterfield sucked and was by far our worst player! we still have harrington at backup pg and now we have an extra roster spot to sign a real backup pg. isnt greg anthony or rafer alston still available.


----------



## hunterb14

The rockets have made it really clear that after this trade that their starters for years to come will be

Francis
Mobley
Posey
Griffin
Ming


----------



## OZZY

Sorry fellas, but James Posey will defend at SG against the likes of Kobe Bryant. Because Mobley is a defensive weakness on the team. Sure Posey might play SF but against teams with top SG's he will be playing that spot.


----------



## Hollis

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Sorry fellas, but James Posey will defend at SG against the likes of Kobe Bryant. Because Mobley is a defensive weakness on the team. Sure Posey might play SF but against teams with top SG's he will be playing that spot.


Eggs-actly. Posey is a 2/3, that can hit the 3, but isn't the explosive scorer that Mobley is.....he's basically the anti-Cat....

And for what it's worth, Griffin started the last game, and Mo played like crap....

And I'm also merging this with the other thread, I guess OZZY didn't see it......


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Sorry fellas, but James Posey will defend at SG against the likes of Kobe Bryant. Because Mobley is a defensive weakness on the team. Sure Posey might play SF but against teams with top SG's he will be playing that spot.


so mobley won't play against good teams? mobley is going to be in there no matter who they play. he's the 3rd best guy on the team now that ming has been so good. maybe posey will play some 2 when mobley is taken out of games but he shouldn't expect big minutes at the 2.


----------



## Hollis

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> so mobley won't play against good teams? mobley is going to be in there no matter who they play. he's the 3rd best guy on the team now that ming has been so good. maybe posey will play some 2 when mobley is taken out of games but he shouldn't expect big minutes at the 2.


Why can't they both be in there? I think OZZY was saying that Posey would DEFEND the Tracys, Kobes, etc., not necessarily play SG on OFFENSE.....


----------

